# My humble collection.



## gummybug (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's my MAC... still a little baby collection, as you can see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There are a couple of items I can't find (a TLC and an eye liner pencil, I think).

I'm organizing my makeup cabinets right now. I don't tote my stuff around so I don't need a traincase. I have 3 cabinets, which have two drawers each... eye, lip, and face get separate drawers... and MAC is so special it has its own drawer alltogether. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the 3rd cabinet is full of perfume (my 2nd love).

The box with the note that says "do not open" is my backup and currently retired lip stash. I keep that in the fridge and since nosy people come over and touch my stuff I have to have the note in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I couldn't have 6 attachments so no pic of the palettes. But they're Patternmaker Plum lip and Viva Glam 2005.


----------



## sharyn (Dec 6, 2006)

nice (not so baby!) collection, I really like your lip stuff!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely collection hun.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 6, 2006)

That's a great little collection!!  I like the box you have, it's very pretty!!


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 6, 2006)

nice! and that box you have is hella cute!


----------



## n_c (Dec 7, 2006)

that's a very nice collection you got there!


----------



## labwom (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome collection but why are some pigments in baggies? Isn't it messy?


----------



## gummybug (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Awesome collection but why are some pigments in baggies? Isn't it messy?_

 
Actually, a friend sent me those samples back before I had any MAC at all. She's awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not messy, I can work with it fine. I just shake the pigment down to the bottom of the baggie before I open it.

And thank you, everyone! :sun:


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 8, 2006)

very nice start


----------



## eowyn797 (Dec 11, 2006)

whaahhaa to your fridge package! as long as it keeps people out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you have a very nice collection so far - congrats on starting with all the pigments! i love those things. i swear, they make you more creative.


----------

